# Udder development?



## s.moody (May 27, 2019)

Hey everybody! I've been reading on this forum for about a week now, and have learned a lot! But i do need someone to give me their opinion on if my pregnant mini is starting to get udder development? From the date i was given she should be around 300 days June 1st. So today she is 295 days. I'm stumped because i don't know if its her udder developing or just how it looks because she's had babies before?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2019)

I would say yes, she is starting to develop an udder


----------



## s.moody (May 27, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I would say yes, she is starting to develop an udder


Thanks so much for the reply! Is it true once udder starts to develop its usually 4-6 weeks out from foaling?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2019)

Yes , but thats by textbook, if your mare foals to textbook, shes a keeper 

You will notice it go up and down and up and down. When she is resting it will grow, when shes moving around it will deflate. When you notice shes been out moving all day and it stays full, you know your getting serious. 

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## s.moody (May 28, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Yes , but thats by textbook, if your mare foals to textbook, shes a keeper
> 
> You will notice it go up and down and up and down. When she is resting it will grow, when shes moving around it will deflate. When you notice shes been out moving all day and it stays full, you know your getting serious.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted


I'm hoping its by the textbook, its probably wishful thinking though lol. This is my first time with minis and a pregnant one at that. So I'm trying to soak up all the information i can so I'm prepared for anything and everything!


----------



## s.moody (May 28, 2019)

And i do notice that it goes up and down! Nights it looks fuller and during day it goes down some.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2019)

Ask away any questions you may have , everyone will be happy to help answer them


----------



## s.moody (May 31, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Ask away any questions you may have , everyone will be happy to help answer them


Thanks so much! I have another question, when they get in the last month/weeks of their pregnancy, do they lay flat on their sides? I looked out the window yesterday and seen her laying flat on her side with her legs out, I've never seen her do it before? Usually when she's laying down its normal, laying on her side but her head up and legs curled. She laid like that for 5 mins or so and got back up and went to eating her hay. Her tail is looking more defined to me also. I checked to see what color liquid she's got in her udders and its still pretty clear?


----------



## s.moody (May 31, 2019)

Also the edema infront of her udder is getting bigger to?


----------



## s.moody (May 31, 2019)

Udders today.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2019)

When you can , could you take a few pics of your mare . 1) standing behind her about 5m back so we can see how the foal is riding. 2) A side on pic 

Yes, she may have been stretching ( mine lay like this when the sun is out) Watch for her contracting when she is laying like this as she may be foaling. 

Regarding expressing anything from her udder, This is the most important drink your foal will get from its mum. Ive never expressed anything as it holds all the goodness your foal will need.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 2, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> When you can , could you take a few pics of your mare . 1) standing behind her about 5m back so we can see how the foal is riding. 2) A side on pic
> 
> Yes, she may have been stretching ( mine lay like this when the sun is out) Watch for her contracting when she is laying like this as she may be foaling.
> 
> Regarding expressing anything from her udder, This is the most important drink your foal will get from its mum. Ive never expressed anything as it holds all the goodness your foal will need.


I'll have to get pictures tomorrow of her belly.  All i took pictures of today were udder and vulva, I'll post them now. 
I won't be checking her udder for color or consistency of milk anymore, i was just curious the other day.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2019)

From the first udder pic you posted to the one just now, her udder is def growing. If you look at the creases in the first pic , youll notice they are not there now


----------



## s.moody (Jun 2, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> From the first udder pic you posted to the one just now, her udder is def growing. If you look at the creases in the first pic , youll notice they are not there now


I can definitely see the difference! The first picture was took last Sunday so a week ago! 
I'm excited, hopefully these next couple of weeks fly by! Does her vulva look normal or does it look to be elongating a little?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 3, 2019)

Only going off the one pic, but I would say yes. The fact you can see her her tail head becoming more prominent means her "rear end " is starting to relax. 

Im excited for you too


----------



## s.moody (Jun 3, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Only going off the one pic, but I would say yes. The fact you can see her her tail head becoming more prominent means her "rear end " is starting to relax.
> 
> Im excited for you too


Yayyy! Lol! 
I'll make sure to post more pictures tomorrow of her tail end and belly.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 3, 2019)

I can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 3, 2019)

Crimson Rose said:


> I can't wait to see the foal!


Me either!!!  
By the date i was told, should be end of this month or beginning of July!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 3, 2019)

Pictures really don't do her any justice! She's a little dirty but they like the roll in the dirt immediately after i spray them down with fly spray! Lol. ‍


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for the pics. Its a little hard to tell. When you take a pic next from behind , can you take it from further back. What Im trying to see is how the foal is currently positioned. 

By looking from behind you can see the sides sticking out. What you need to look for is a change in the foals position, making the sides not visible anymore.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 4, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Thanks for the pics. Its a little hard to tell. When you take a pic next from behind , can you take it from further back. What Im trying to see is how the foal is currently positioned.
> 
> By looking from behind you can see the sides sticking out. What you need to look for is a change in the foals position, making the sides not visible anymore.


Okay! I'll get some better ones tomorrow!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 4, 2019)

Only good picture i could get before we got bad weather.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 4, 2019)

Perfect. You can see how her sides are sticking out. Once you notice that they are not any more , you know the foal has moved into position.

Did you buy her in foal ?


----------



## s.moody (Jun 4, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Perfect. You can see how her sides are sticking out. Once you notice that they are not any more , you know the foal has moved into position.
> 
> Did you buy her in foal ?


Yes, but no one was certain if she was bred or not. Just knew the date that the stud was put in with all the mares.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 4, 2019)

Have you seen or felt any movement from the foal?, usually visible or you can feel during feed time


----------



## s.moody (Jun 4, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Have you seen or felt any movement from the foal?, usually visible or you can feel during feed time


Oh yes! 
I have been able to catch a few videos of baby moving! Can i upload videos on here?
I've noticed its more active at night when she's relaxed and not walking around. I've tried to watch during feeding time but could never see anything.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 4, 2019)

Tried to upload the video i have, its saying its to large but its only 10 seconds?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 4, 2019)

Hmmmm not sure either , dont think ive tried to upload a video before. 

Thats great re the movement. You will notice less as the foal continues to grow as there becomes less room in there . 

Sorry if im prompting you to reply at all hours of the night. Im in Australia so its the middle of the day here


----------



## s.moody (Jun 5, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Hmmmm not sure either , dont think ive tried to upload a video before.
> 
> Thats great re the movement. You will notice less as the foal continues to grow as there becomes less room in there .
> 
> Sorry if im prompting you to reply at all hours of the night. Im in Australia so its the middle of the day here


Its okay! And the baby is still pretty active, i just seen it earlier when i went out to check.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 8, 2019)

So if a lot of movement means no baby anytime soon? Went to check on her a few minutes ago and it was going NUTS in there. I was out there about 20 minutes and it was constant moving. She was irritable, her breathing was heavy and she was biting at her sides? I'm guessing she was just uncomfortable from it moving like it was. No difference in utter growth, still the same. But her vulva is looking different.


----------



## Becmar (Jun 8, 2019)

Go get a ph test kit from the pool store. Squeeze a little milk from her and test it. If it drops below 6.5 she will foal within 24 hours.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 10, 2019)

s.moody said:


> So if a lot of movement means no baby anytime soon? Went to check on her a few minutes ago and it was going NUTS in there. I was out there about 20 minutes and it was constant moving. She was irritable, her breathing was heavy and she was biting at her sides? I'm guessing she was just uncomfortable from it moving like it was. No difference in utter growth, still the same. But her vulva is looking different.



Sounds like she is progressing perfectly. It would become extremely uncomfortable for her. So all the signs your seeing above are perfectly normal.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 10, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Sounds like she is progressing perfectly. It would become extremely uncomfortable for her. So all the signs your seeing above are perfectly normal.


Tomorrow is 310 days so not to much longer!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2019)

One thing I always watched for, was any changes in behavior. Grumpy, stomping feet, biting at sides, mother of dragons etc. I meant to ask, will she be foaling inside or out ? If she will be foaling outside, have a look at where she is standing a lot of the time. Usually as a mare gets closer to foaling she will be hanging around where she is going to foal. ( not always the case, but has happened a few times over the years)

Theres heaps of pinned threads at the top of this section of the forum. Nows the time to be reading them whenever you get a chance. Foaling kits, red bag deliveries and what presentation you need to be looking for as to distinguish if something is wrong.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 11, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> One thing I always watched for, was any changes in behavior. Grumpy, stomping feet, biting at sides, mother of dragons etc. I meant to ask, will she be foaling inside or out ? If she will be foaling outside, have a look at where she is standing a lot of the time. Usually as a mare gets closer to foaling she will be hanging around where she is going to foal. ( not always the case, but has happened a few times over the years)
> 
> Theres heaps of pinned threads at the top of this section of the forum. Nows the time to be reading them whenever you get a chance. Foaling kits, red bag deliveries and what presentation you need to be looking for as to distinguish if something is wrong.


She would be foaling inside their shelter, she always stands in the corner usually but this weather has been terrible I've had to close the doors on their shelter until it dries out and we've set up a temporary shelter for them until theirs dries up and put new bedding down. I'm hoping this rain stops before she foals! Cause she isn't comfortable with the temporary shelter so i have a feeling she wouldn't foal in there.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 11, 2019)

Udders tonight.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 15, 2019)

Udders today at 314 days.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2019)

Looking good


----------



## s.moody (Jun 17, 2019)

Udders are staying about 50% full for the past couple of days, butt is jiggly but baby is still sideways. I've been noticing when she pees its only small amounts? Is this normal?


Ryan Johnson said:


> Looking good


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 18, 2019)

Sure is , Its a good sign she is getting closer. You're doing great noticing these changes  !!!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 19, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Sure is , Its a good sign she is getting closer. You're doing great noticing these changes  !!!


How much longer is it after they start the butt rubbing? Just went to check on her and caught her rubbing her butt against a tree. Sides looked pretty even tonight, and were sunken in, baby was still pretty active though.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have 2 mini's. One delivered earlier this year but the foal did not survive. My other is 319 days pregnant. I've never seen or palpated movement with either one. I've tried! I wish I could. Starting to get nervous now about this delivery. I was so devastated when we lost the first one.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 19, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> I have 2 mini's. One delivered earlier this year but the foal did not survive. My other is 319 days pregnant. I've never seen or palpated movement with either one. I've tried! I wish I could. Starting to get nervous now about this delivery. I was so devastated when we lost the first one.


We also have 2 mini's! But only 1 is bred. She's right behind your's, she's 318 days today. I hope all goes well for you this time around! I wish i could upload the videos i have of baby moving but for some reason it won't let me. Idk which body part lol but I'm guessing a hoof is what I'm seeing when it sticks out from her sides! Its extremely active at night when she's relaxed. Haven't ever seen it move while she eats.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 19, 2019)

Udders yesterday at 317 days.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 19, 2019)

She is progressing perfectly  As it continues to grow that crease down the center will disappear !


----------



## s.moody (Jun 19, 2019)

I


Ryan Johnson said:


> She is progressing perfectly  As it continues to grow that crease down the center will disappear !


 Okay! Today they still look the same as yesterday. Only thing new I've noticed is her peeing small amounts and the butt rubbing. Hopefully the wait won't be much longer. Its killing me lol.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 19, 2019)

s.moody said:


> We also have 2 mini's! But only 1 is bred. She's right behind your's, she's 318 days today. I hope all goes well for you this time around! I wish i could upload the videos i have of baby moving but for some reason it won't let me. Idk which body part lol but I'm guessing a hoof is what I'm seeing when it sticks out from her sides! Its extremely active at night when she's relaxed. Haven't ever seen it move while she eats.


That's so cool!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 19, 2019)

s.moody said:


> View attachment 40283
> 
> Udders yesterday at 317 days.


Here's Molly's udders from today.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 19, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Here's Molly's udders from today.


Has she ever foaled before?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 19, 2019)

Hahaha. Well if you could ask her to foal by next Friday, that would be great as I am heading overseas for a month.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry I missed the post re the butt rubbing. There is not really a given amount of time to when she will foal. The butt rubbing, biting at sides, stomping feet are all really good signs she is getting close.

You said above she looks more slab sided now. This could mean the foal has moved into position and ready for delivery. It could also mean the foal has started to move into position. A few really good rolls will line baby up.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 20, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Here's Molly's udders from today.


Doesn't show much haha ! My other mini, Willow, had very full udders from a long time before delivery. But with Molly, the biggest changes are her


s.moody said:


> Has she ever foaled before?


Yes, 3 other times according to her previous owners. But she's never had much tissue and very tiny nipples. Her nipples have enlarged alot and most of the time lately she has full udders, although hard to tell in the picture. Definitely not real prominent like my other mare was.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2019)

How is she going ?


----------



## s.moody (Jun 24, 2019)

Nothing new, i


Ryan Johnson said:


> How is she going ?


Everything's the same, last week i was thinking it was gonna be one day this week but now I'm thinking its gonna be another week or maybe 2 lol. Udders still staying 50% full, belly is the same and vulva looks the same.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2019)

Thats good 

Good thing is she has passed the 320 days , which is great. Anything extra just means she is putting on some amazing final touches.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 25, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Thats good
> 
> Good thing is she has passed the 320 days , which is great. Anything extra just means she is putting on some amazing final touches.


I'm very excited! Me and the woman we purchased our mare from still keep in touch and one of her mares due the same time had her baby a few days ago so it shouldn't be much longer, i hope lol.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 25, 2019)

326 days will be this Thursday and 330 next Monday!  
I'm hoping to start seeing some new changes this week.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 25, 2019)

Excited to see the baby pictures!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 25, 2019)

Crimson Rose said:


> Excited to see the baby pictures!


I'll make sure to post some!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2019)

You know a mare is getting close when shes starting to drive her owner crazy hahaha

She looks good, When your standing behind her is she still looking wide ?


----------



## s.moody (Jun 25, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> You know a mare is getting close when shes starting to drive her owner crazy hahaha
> 
> She looks good, When your standing behind her is she still looking wide ?


Her sides are pretty even and they dip in at the hips


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2019)

The Pic looking at her from side on looks like the foal has dropped. I dont think you will have much longer to wait now 
:


----------



## s.moody (Jun 25, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> The Pic looking at her from side on looks like the foal has dropped. I dont think you will have much longer to wait now
> :


I hope not! Lol!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 26, 2019)

hahaha , Its about now you really need to develop a love for coffee and toothpicks to keep your eyes open.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 26, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> hahaha , Its about now you really need to develop a love for coffee and toothpicks to keep your eyes open.


Yes! Lol! Just went and checked on her and her udder is about 75% full now. And she has been butt rubbing, her tail looks a mess lol.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 26, 2019)

s.moody said:


> 326 days will be this Thursday and 330 next Monday!
> I'm hoping to start seeing some new changes this week.


I'm running neck and neck with you. My mini mare is looking like yours with udders and vagina. So exciting!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 26, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> I'm running neck and neck with you. My mini mare is looking like yours with udders and vagina. So exciting!


It is!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 26, 2019)

I know i said i wasn't going to do it anymore but its been a long time and it was only a drop, but i checked to see if she had milk, and its still clear.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 26, 2019)

Udders and belly 325 days.
Belly looks more V'd today to me.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 26, 2019)

It certainly does  Not long to go now !! 

Id be watching her like a hawk at this stage.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 26, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> It certainly does  Not long to go now !!
> 
> Id be watching her like a hawk at this stage.


When do they start producing colostrum and milk? Does it all depend on the mare? Or is it something that gradually happens over days or weeks?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 26, 2019)

She has already started to produce milk and colostrum. The Colostrum is the first drink your foal will receive off its mum. It is by far the most important drink that he/she will ever get. In comparison to milk its a little yellowier and sticky. Your mare will continue to produce colostrum for the first 24 hours, then you will notice it go whiter and thinner in consistency.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 26, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> She has already started to produce milk and colostrum. The Colostrum is the first drink your foal will receive off its mum. It is by far the most important drink that he/she will ever get. In comparison to milk its a little yellowier and sticky. Your mare will continue to produce colostrum for the first 24 hours, then you will notice it go whiter and thinner in consistency.


Oh okay! I checked her today and only got 1 drop just to check. And it was still clear and watery.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 27, 2019)

I can't wait for your updates! I'm trying not to get excited yet about mine as we lost our first earlier this year. I just want to see ours healthy, strong, alive. We will be getting a mini mule this time. I'm assuming that because mama is a mini mare, gestation is still the same? We are at day 324.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 27, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> I can't wait for your updates! I'm trying not to get excited yet about mine as we lost our first earlier this year. I just want to see ours healthy, strong, alive. We will be getting a mini mule this time. I'm assuming that because mama is a mini mare, gestation is still the same? We are at day 324.


Day 326 and she's still the same lol! Maybe it won't be much longer. July 13th is 342 days! From all the progress she's making i don't think she'll go to 342 so maybe one day next week. I hope! Lol!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 27, 2019)

If you have look at her udder you can notice there is still a crease down the middle, This should start to go over the next few days as it continues to fill. 

Good Luck & wishing you the safest of deliveries 

Ill try to check in whilst im away !!

P.S Denisern06 good luck to you too I have my fingers crossed for a safe arrival for you


----------



## s.moody (Jun 27, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> If you have look at her udder you can notice there is still a crease down the middle, This should start to go over the next few days as it continues to fill.
> 
> Good Luck & wishing you the safest of deliveries
> 
> ...


Thank you!  
Safe travels!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 27, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> If you have look at her udder you can notice there is still a crease down the middle, This should start to go over the next few days as it continues to fill.
> 
> Good Luck & wishing you the safest of deliveries
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 27, 2019)

Your mare showing any new signs of getting ready? 


Denisern06 said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 28, 2019)

s.moody said:


> Your mare showing any new signs of getting ready?


She's gotten really big, butt rubbing, vulva is enlarged, she's cranky but udders still don't seem as big as I thought they would. She won't let me love on her much last few days but also my other colt I got as a year old a couple months back gets in her nerves, haha. I've been watching close to her udders and soon as I see colostrum or milk dripping I will separate her. The pasture area she will be separated in is not very big so I'm trying to wait until last minute. I will try to get pictures today for opinion.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 28, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> She's gotten really big, butt rubbing, vulva is enlarged, she's cranky but udders still don't seem as big as I thought they would. She won't let me love on her much last few days but also my other colt I got as a year old a couple months back gets in her nerves, haha. I've been watching close to her udders and soon as I see colostrum or milk dripping I will separate her. The pasture area she will be separated in is not very big so I'm trying to wait until last minute. I will try to get pictures today for opinion.


We're at Day 326


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 28, 2019)

You may not see milk dripping.
We have had only one mare wax up and didn't do it her next two pregnancies.
If the liquid is easily expressed, amber color, sticky, and taste sweet she is very close.
She also may be stalling because the colt is in with her. You may need to give her her own space.
I have mares that are BFF's but when close to foaling DO NOT want any horses close to them.
Good luck and safe delivery.
Our last mare to foal will be 300 on July 11. She is already almost half way bagged up so probably won't make it to 330 days.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 28, 2019)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> You may not see milk dripping.
> We have had only one mare wax up and didn't do it her next two pregnancies.
> If the liquid is easily expressed, amber color, sticky, and taste sweet she is very close.
> She also may be stalling because the colt is in with her. You may need to give her her own space.
> ...


Thank you, that is very helpful advice. Much appreciated!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 28, 2019)

These are pics from today. Did have 1 small, sticky drop from one udder. My husband is securing an area to put her in to separate her from the others.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 29, 2019)

What is most helpful is take the pictures from her level of directly behind and broadside.
Also if you have a cell phone with a camera; have it where when you look at the phone in camera mode; you are looking at yourself. Put the phone directly under the mare. You can see her milk bar and take a picture.
WWhenone of my mares is getting close, I take pictures every day to compare.
I have a mare 12 days away from 300 and have started picturing her progress.
Here is three pictures. First one is Thurs, than Fri., and last is today. I always take in the morning because ours are stalled at night at 300 days, on.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 29, 2019)

Look what i missed out on this morning! 
Checked on her all night, showed NO signs! Went inside to get some sleep and wake up to a baby walking around! Today is 328 days! 
Think its a little filly, Momma won't let me get a good look at baby but I'm gonna try again this evening! 
Last picture is of her udders yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 29, 2019)

That udder was a sure sign she was going to foal!
Waited until you quit checking on her to foal.
I had a mare this year that I checked on her and she was eating. Went out a hour later to a filly born!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh my goodness.... Your baby is beautiful!! Congratulations ! Also, thank you to everyone for the advice. I'm sure excited about mine coming... Day 327!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 29, 2019)

Awwww!!! Super congratulations!! Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## s.moody (Jun 29, 2019)

It won't be long and thank you! I'm very excited! 


Deern06 said:


> Oh my goodness.... Your baby is beautiful!! Congratulations ! Also, thank you to everyone for the advice. I'm sure excited about mine coming... Day 327!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 29, 2019)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> That udder was a sure sign she was going to foal!
> Waited until you quit checking on her to foal.
> I had a mare this year that I checked on her and she was eating. Went out a hour later to a filly born!


She sure hid it well! Lol. Thinking back now the only thing i noticed yesterday was she was pooping, A LOT. Wasn't messy poops though, just going more frequent. She was eating like normal, wasn't biting or kicking at sides. Inside vulva was still pink and she didn't wax.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 29, 2019)

Crimson Rose said:


> Awwww!!! Super congratulations!! Do you have names picked out yet?


We have a few that my 6 year daughter has picked out. We're about to head back out now to see if we can see if its a little filly or colt. I'm thinking filly!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 29, 2019)

I can't make head or tails, lol. There are some changes, some sticky discharge to her nipples and elongation to her vulva. I still feel like she has a few more days at least to go... I could be wrong. I'd love to witness the birth but I will be so happy as well to look out and see a healthy baby beside her. Prayers please!


----------



## s.moody (Jun 29, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> I can't make head or tails, lol. There are some changes, some sticky discharge to her nipples and elongation to her vulva. I still feel like she has a few more days at least to go... I could be wrong. I'd love to witness the birth but I will be so happy as well to look out and see a healthy baby beside her. Prayers please!


Looks like her udder needs to fill some more! 
I'm by far from a expert lol! I'm new to mini's and glad i found this forum! Really good advice here! I was sad i couldn't witness our foal being born but i think momma was waiting for me to leave! I thought she had a few more days to go to. I was just telling some of my family members that i thought it'd be next week sometime. She didn't show any of the signs, her udder was pretty full but i thought it was gonna get fuller because she still had the crease down the middle lol. Wednesday i checked to see if she had milk/colostrum and it was still clear and watery.


----------



## s.moody (Jun 29, 2019)

It's for sure a filly! Momma let me get close enough to pet her and check her out.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 29, 2019)

s.moody said:


> It's for sure a filly! Momma let me get close enough to pet her and check her out.


Yay for a filly!!!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 29, 2019)

s.moody said:


> Looks like her udder needs to fill some more!
> I'm by far from a expert lol! I'm new to mini's and glad i found this forum! Really good advice here! I was sad i couldn't witness our foal being born but i think momma was waiting for me to leave! I thought she had a few more days to go to. I was just telling some of my family members that i thought it'd be next week sometime. She didn't show any of the signs, her udder was pretty full but i thought it was gonna get fuller because she still had the crease down the middle lol. Wednesday i checked to see if she had milk/colostrum and it was still clear and watery.


I think the same thing. My other mini mare had large udders for at least a month before delivery (that's the baby we lost) and this one (Molly) has never had much of anything. Compared to a month ago it's a big change but still not much in my opinion. I still feel like we probably have a few days. We will see! Watching close.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 30, 2019)

Yay for a filly!!! <3


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 1, 2019)

Molly wouldn't let me check her udders this am or get right up behind her. Just wanted to show an updated picture. She has normal feeding behaviors. We're at day 331! I'll be putting her back in her area by this evening unless I see any signs of labor sooner.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 1, 2019)

@s.moody, I want to see more filly pictures


----------



## s.moody (Jul 1, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Molly wouldn't let me check her udders this am or get right up behind her. Just wanted to show an updated picture. She has normal feeding behaviors. We're at day 331! I'll be putting her back in her area by this evening unless I see any signs of labor sooner.


Really pretty mare! Keep watching close even if she isn't showing many signs or any at all. Our mare didn't show any signs besides udder. Was still eating like she usually does and acting completely normal! The only thing i noticed was she was pooping more frequent the day of. But before she foaled she was showing all the signs of getting ready. Belly dropped, and butt was super jiggly.


----------



## s.moody (Jul 1, 2019)

We named her Lily!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 2, 2019)

s.moody said:


> View attachment 40340
> View attachment 40341
> 
> We named her Lily!


Awww, she's adorable!!!!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jul 2, 2019)

Lily is so precious <3 I so love her!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 2, 2019)

Congratulations! So sweet!!!!


----------



## s.moody (Jul 3, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Awww, she's adorable!!!!


Got a baby yet?


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 3, 2019)

No... I'm starting to wonder if her days are off. The last time that we noticed her in heat and that she was exposed was August 4-7. I was telling my husband that maybe she cycled one time after that and we just missed it... Today would make her 333 days. 


s.moody said:


> Got a baby yet?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 4, 2019)

Yay big congrats on the arrival . Totally worth the wait , she’s adorable 
Give her plenty of room to move around and she will straighten out .


----------



## s.moody (Jul 5, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> No... I'm starting to wonder if her days are off. The last time that we noticed her in heat and that she was exposed was August 4-7. I was telling my husband that maybe she cycled one time after that and we just missed it... Today would make her 333 days.


Anything new?


----------



## s.moody (Jul 6, 2019)

New question, when do you start disciplining the little ones? Little Lily is a week old now and has started throwing her little butt around and kicking.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 8, 2019)

s.moody said:


> Anything new?


No changes


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jul 8, 2019)

330 is not a set day.
Our five mares went all over the board. Anywhere from 320-345.
Just hang in there. She is making the perfect baby for you.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 13, 2019)

I really think I missed her cycling one more time last year. I thought we had kept good records but she is just now starting to develop a bag. If we went from what we originally thought was her due date , she'd be 343 days. If I go by when she would have cycled next, she'd be at day 320 now. I just don't know but trying to look closely for signs.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 14, 2019)

That sweet face and those dapples = love. Looking forward to seeing her baby. Hang in there!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 15, 2019)

He is super adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## s.moody (Jul 17, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> I really think I missed her cycling one more time last year. I thought we had kept good records but she is just now starting to develop a bag. If we went from what we originally thought was her due date , she'd be 343 days. If I go by when she would have cycled next, she'd be at day 320 now. I just don't know but trying to look closely for signs.


Got a baby yet? If not she looks pretty close!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 18, 2019)

Still no baby.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 18, 2019)

I love our view!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2019)

Hows your mare coming along ?


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 26, 2019)

Still pregnant, lol. Realizing we had the wrong site date earlier, we belive she is now on day 333. She was sqirting milk last night with little effort and has loose vaginal opening. I think it's soon.


----------



## Becmar (Jul 27, 2019)

Get a PH kit from the pool store and test her milk. It is reliable within 24 hours! If it drops below 6.2 24 hours!!! Facebook miniature horse discussion board. great references!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 27, 2019)

I've been working long 12 hour shifts but off tomorrow. I thought we were going to deliver last night - her teats are so engorged and feel hard as bricks. We'll be watching close tonight. I'll let everyone know when we get a baby


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 27, 2019)

Went to check on her tonight and flank area is all sweaty although she's still eating grass, very engorged. Inside vagina is not red, still pink . What do y'all think?


----------



## madmax (Jul 28, 2019)

Over 12 hours late reading this, but keep your foaling kit handy. Anything happening?


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 28, 2019)

Still no baby . She's walking and eating fine today. Udders still full. I was sure it was going to be last night. At 1 am I checked on her and she kept biting at her side. Maybe tonight!


----------



## s.moody (Jul 29, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Still no baby . She's walking and eating fine today. Udders still full. I was sure it was going to be last night. At 1 am I checked on her and she kept biting at her side. Maybe tonight!


She looks close!


----------



## s.moody (Jul 29, 2019)

Lily is now a month old!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 29, 2019)

s.moody said:


> View attachment 40443
> 
> Lily is now a month old!


She's so adorable!


----------



## Becmar (Jul 30, 2019)

From your side view she looks like the baby has not dropped down and moved back. Really save yourself the worry, get a ph kit from the pool store. Squeeze a little milk, and test her. Drops below 6.7 and 24 hours! Always works!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jul 30, 2019)

Becmar said:


> From your side view she looks like the baby has not dropped down and moved back. Really save yourself the worry, get a ph kit from the pool store. Squeeze a little milk, and test her. Drops below 6.7 and 24 hours! Always works!


Ok, ty, I'll look into this!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2019)

She does look like she has dropped. Can you try and get a pic standing 5m behind her and down at her level so we can see how the foal is riding.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2019)

s.moody said:


> View attachment 40443
> 
> Lily is now a month old!



Too cute  Hows she going ?


----------



## s.moody (Jul 30, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Too cute  Hows she going ?


Really good! And she's very sweet! LOVES to be loved on!


----------



## s.moody (Aug 5, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Ok, ty, I'll look into this!


Baby yet?


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 5, 2019)

s.moody said:


> Baby yet?


No, we obviously had her dates wrong so basically for the last 6 weeks I've been thinking "anyday" ... She's carrying sideways it looks like so watching close for the baby to turn. Very full udders.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 6, 2019)

Shes still very wide , so the foal is not lined up as yet. The photo on the Left is your go to photo !! As you can see her sides are sticking out, when you are looking at her from this angle and you can no longer see her being this wide, you know baby is lining up for delivery


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 6, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Shes still very wide , so the foal is not lined up as yet. The photo on the Left is your go to photo !! As you can see her sides are sticking out, when you are looking at her from this angle and you can no longer see her being this wide, you know baby is lining up for delivery


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 12, 2019)

Hows your mare coming along ?


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 12, 2019)

Close, I think. Of course I thought that a long time ago. Being new to this I'm still learning. Fluid from her teats is yellow, thin, watery like. Not sticky and not dripping. She's been grouchy to the other mini but still comes to me for scratches. I don't think she can get bigger. Poor thing waddles and walks really slow today.


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 12, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Close, I think. Of course I thought that a long time ago. Being new to this I'm still learning. Fluid from her teats is yellow, thin, watery like. Not sticky and not dripping. She's been grouchy to the other mini but still comes to me for scratches. I don't think she can get bigger. Poor thing waddles and walks really slow today.


Here's a side view. It has just rained.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Aug 12, 2019)

When fluid gets clear, sticky, and sweet tasting (business partner tested) she is within 24-48 hours from delivering.
It can chance quick. Her bag looks ready to go.


----------



## s.moody (Aug 13, 2019)

Could be any day! My mare 3 days before foaling still had clear watery liquid. And her udder looked like that and her teets did not fill.


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 13, 2019)

s.moody said:


> Could be any day! My mare 3 days before foaling still had clear watery liquid. And her udder looked like that and her teets did not fill.


I hope so! It feels like it's been an eternity waiting!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 13, 2019)

You are definitely getting close. A few good rolls will help to line baby up for delivery. 

Good luck for a safe foaling


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you. Nervously waiting as we lost one back in February by our other mini. Scared to go through that again. I did notice tonight small traces of blood in her opening, teats enlarging a little more but she still acts normal ... Eating fine and coming up for scratches and attention from me.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 13, 2019)

It could be her mucous plug. Id be watching her like a hawk from now on.


----------



## s.moody (Aug 14, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Thank you. Nervously waiting as we lost one back in February by our other mini. Scared to go through that again. I did notice tonight small traces of blood in her opening, teats enlarging a little more but she still acts normal ... Eating fine and coming up for scratches and attention from me.


Mine was still eating like normal the day she foaled, the last time i checked on her she was eating her hay, went inside to get some sleep and woke up to a baby at her feet! Hopefully it won't be much longer!


----------



## s.moody (Aug 14, 2019)

Question, when do the foals get their actual color? Does it take awhile? Lily is already turning black!


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 14, 2019)

s.moody said:


> Mine was still eating like normal the day she foaled, the last time i checked on her she was eating her hay, went inside to get some sleep and woke up to a baby at her feet! Hopefully it won't be much longer!


Oh wow! Maybe tonight....


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 14, 2019)

s.moody said:


> Question, when do the foals get their actual color? Does it take awhile? Lily is already turning black!



Foals generally hang onto their foal coat for the first 12-18 months.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Aug 15, 2019)

She looks really close, just watch out for her looking for a place to lie down.


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 15, 2019)

Made it through another night. This morning her udders look like one. Stretched so tight . Wants to rub her her hind and on the side of the barn or have me scratch it lol. Milk squirts but no beading like colostrum. Will take pictures later today.


----------



## s.moody (Aug 15, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Made it through another night. This morning her udders look like one. Stretched so tight . Wants to rub her her hind and on the side of the barn or have me scratch it lol. Milk squirts but no beading like colostrum. Will take pictures later today.


Fingers crossed for tonight!


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 15, 2019)

Looking at her nipples, I'm thinking might still be another day or two? Still watery fluid, not sticky and I think her nipples will get more enlarged? I appreciate everyone's opinion!


----------



## s.moody (Aug 15, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Looking at her nipples, I'm thinking might still be another day or two? Still watery fluid, not sticky and I think her nipples will get more enlarged? I appreciate everyone's opinion!


I'm gonna say tonight! My mares udder looked JUST like that the day of! Let me find and post the pictures!


----------



## s.moody (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## s.moody (Aug 15, 2019)

Your mare still looks pretty wide, but her udder looks like she's ready!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 15, 2019)

I agree she is extremely close now. I reckon her udder will a little more yet. You will notice the center line will disappear. 

Just keep an eye on her behavior, rolling , biting at sides, butt rubbing etc


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you to all. Still pregnant this morning but I expect this weekend. Nipples enlarged over night. . Today is my granddaughters 7th birthday so I'm hoping today. She would be so excited!


----------



## ReneeF (Aug 17, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Thank you to all. Still pregnant this morning but I expect this weekend. Nipples enlarged over night. . Today is my granddaughters 7th birthday so I'm hoping today. She would be so excited!


I can completely relate! We bought a pregnant mare in October and the owner wasn’t sure how far a long. The mare that was with our mare and supposedly got bred at the same time foaled May 25th. Here we are August 17th with no baby yet! We think it’s just any day now. Your mare sounds like mine in condition stages. Good luck hope you have a precious little one today!


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 17, 2019)

ReneeF said:


> I can completely relate! We bought a pregnant mare in October and the owner wasn’t sure how far a long. The mare that was with our mare and supposedly got bred at the same time foaled May 25th. Here we are August 17th with no baby yet! We think it’s just any day now. Your mare sounds like mine in condition stages. Good luck hope you have a precious little one today!


Its crazy how long they can carry in comparison to another mare. Sometumes I think she'll never deliver, it's just an illusion haha. Driving me nuts!


----------



## ReneeF (Aug 18, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Its crazy how long they can carry in comparison to another mare. Sometumes I think she'll never deliver, it's just an illusion haha. Driving me nuts!


Oh my gosh yes! I’ve thought the same thing. If our vet did not confirm her pregnancy sometimes I think I’m crazy!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 19, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Thank you to all. Still pregnant this morning but I expect this weekend. Nipples enlarged over night. . Today is my granddaughters 7th birthday so I'm hoping today. She would be so excited!



Generally a mares udder and nipples will enlarge overnight, especially when a mare is relaxing or laying down. When you are noticing it staying full when moving around, shes getting close.


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 21, 2019)

We FINALLY have a baby! Baby boy (mule) born at 0740!


----------



## s.moody (Aug 21, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> We FINALLY have a baby! Baby boy (mule) born at 0740!


HOW CUTE!!!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Aug 21, 2019)

How adorable!!! Congratulations!!! <3 Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 21, 2019)

Crimson Rose said:


> How adorable!!! Congratulations!!! <3 Have you thought of a name yet?


Maybe "Mac". Not sure yet. Mother's name is Molly. Also thought of Snickers, haha.


----------



## ReneeF (Aug 21, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> We FINALLY have a baby! Baby boy (mule) born at 0740!


Yay! Congratulations he is adorable!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 21, 2019)

Congratulations , Im so happy for you 

Love those big ears


----------



## madmax (Aug 22, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> We FINALLY have a baby! Baby boy (mule) born at 0740!


 Congratulations!! How cute is that! Glad all is well!


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 22, 2019)

ReneeF said:


> Oh my gosh yes! I’ve thought the same thing. If our vet did not confirm her pregnancy sometimes I think I’m crazy!


Any news yet? I can't wait to see pics of your new baby.


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 22, 2019)

We named him Maximilian, "Max".


----------



## Angela (Aug 22, 2019)

Congratulations! So adorable!


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 22, 2019)

Question: my newborn mule is already nibbling grass at 1 day. I've read that they don't do this until around 1 week. He seems to be nursing well and energetic. Should I be worried? I've found nothing online to say if this is ok.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 22, 2019)

As long as he is still continuing to nurse he will be fine.


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Question: my newborn mule is already nibbling grass at 1 day. I've read that they don't do this until around 1 week. He seems to be nursing well and energetic. Should I be worried? I've found nothing online to say if this is ok.


Just like any toddler, they put everything in their mouth. Like Ryan said, as long as he is still nursing well and mare is producing milk, it should be just fine.


----------



## ReneeF (Aug 23, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Any news yet? I can't wait to see pics of your new baby.


Unfortunately no my “Pickles” has her own timeframe and I have not a clue! She’s been dripping milk for a week and a half so I thought for sure it would be soon. But still hanging on!


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 23, 2019)

I feel your pain! Pretty sure mine was post dates. Prayers for a healthy delivery!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 26, 2019)

ReneeF said:


> Unfortunately no my “Pickles” has her own timeframe and I have not a clue! She’s been dripping milk for a week and a half so I thought for sure it would be soon. But still hanging on!



If your mare has been dripping milk for over a week, Id be worried how much colostrum she is loosing. This is the most important drink a foal will ever receive.


----------



## sfmini (Aug 27, 2019)

Be sure to have a snap test for Igg after the foal is born to see if it got enough colostrum.


----------



## ReneeF (Sep 1, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Any news yet? I can't wait to see pics of your new baby.


We have a baby!!!!! Born this morning around 7am. Think it’s a filly. She hasn’t nursed yet. Still wobbly and seems very sleepy. Milked Pickles a bit and bottle fed the first milk. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ReneeF (Sep 1, 2019)

sfmini said:


> Be sure to have a snap test for Igg after the foal is born to see if it got enough colostrum.


How where do I get the snap test for the Igg?


----------



## Denisern06 (Sep 1, 2019)

Congratulations!!! Baby is beautiful!!! I have no idea about the snap test as I'm new too. Is the foal nursing yet though? I think they should be nursing within the first hour so I'd be concerned.


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2019)

Snap test is from your vet. I don't think there is a home version, as it's a blood test to check for the IGg levels of the foal, to see if it received enough colostrum for good immunity.


----------



## ReneeF (Sep 2, 2019)

We took our new foal to the vet yesterday and he confirmed that she is a dummy foal. Last 24 hrs have been tiring and stressful! Milking and feeding every two hours. Anyone try the Madigan Squeeze on a dummy foal?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi Renee , How is he going ?


----------



## Denisern06 (Sep 10, 2019)

ReneeF said:


> We took our new foal to the vet yesterday and he confirmed that she is a dummy foal. Last 24 hrs have been tiring and stressful! Milking and feeding every two hours. Anyone try the Madigan Squeeze on a dummy foal?


Is your baby doing better?


----------



## ReneeF (Sep 11, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Is your baby doing better?


Unfortunately my sweet Honey passed away Saturday . I am completely devastated. Poor Pickles has been so sad. I was not prepared to face anything happening to our foal. Thank you for asking. Hope your sweet baby is doing well!


----------



## Denisern06 (Sep 12, 2019)

ReneeF said:


> Unfortunately my sweet Honey passed away Saturday . I am completely devastated. Poor Pickles has been so sad. I was not prepared to face anything happening to our foal. Thank you for asking. Hope your sweet baby is doing well!


Oh Renee! I am so sorry!!! I'm so heartbroken for you! When we lost our foal last February all I could think was I never want to breed my horses again, although I knew we had one more to go. It is the worst thing to go through. I was terrified of the next one delivering. I understand your heartbreak. Please know I am praying for your heart to heal and I will pray for Pickles as well. Watching them grieve is so hard..... I'm so sad for you!


----------



## ReneeF (Sep 12, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> Oh Renee! I am so sorry!!! I'm so heartbroken for you! When we lost our foal last February all I could think was I never want to breed my horses again, although I knew we had one more to go. It is the worst thing to go through. I was terrified of the next one delivering. I understand your heartbreak. Please know I am praying for your heart to heal and I will pray for Pickles as well. Watching them grieve is so hard..... I'm so sad for you!


Losing this baby was so awful! Don’t blame you at all for not wanting to breed again. It’s heartbreaking to watch the little thing grow for almost a year and then lose it! Thank you for the prayers. Pickles and I appreciate it!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 12, 2019)

So sorry for your loss Renee


----------



## s.moody (Oct 7, 2019)

Its been awhile! Lily is now 3 months old.


----------



## Denisern06 (Oct 7, 2019)

s.moody said:


> View attachment 40597
> 
> Its been awhile! Lily is now 3 months old.


Lilly is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Denisern06 (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm wondering if anyone has any advice. My mini mule (Max) is going on 7 weeks and desperately wants to be in the big pasture with my mini colt/ stallion (who's 18 months) and my mini jennet who's 14 months. So far I've kept Max and his mom separate. At what age should i attempt them to all be together? My colt plays aggressive.


----------



## s.moody (Oct 7, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any advice. My mini mule (Max) is going on 7 weeks and desperately wants to be in the big pasture with my mini colt/ stallion (who's 18 months) and my mini jennet who's 14 months. So far I've kept Max and his mom separate. At what age should i attempt them to all be together? My colt plays aggressive.


I was just about to ask how was your little fella doing! He is soooo cute! And I'm not real sure about putting them together. I only have 2 mares with Lily, her momma and Grandma and they've been together since she's been born but the woman i purchased my mare from that breeds mini's, she keeps her stud away from all the babies until they are all gone to their homes because of aggression.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 7, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any advice. My mini mule (Max) is going on 7 weeks and desperately wants to be in the big pasture with my mini colt/ stallion (who's 18 months) and my mini jennet who's 14 months. So far I've kept Max and his mom separate. At what age should i attempt them to all be together? My colt plays aggressive.





Are you getting the colt and mule gelded ? Theres no way I would be putting them together , if one of your girls comes into season , theres a good chance of a fight. Two intact horses do not go well together. Just my opinion


----------



## Denisern06 (Oct 8, 2019)

s.moody said:


> I was just about to ask how was your little fella doing! He is soooo cute! And I'm not real sure about putting them together. I only have 2 mares with Lily, her momma and Grandma and they've been together since she's been born but the woman i purchased my mare from that breeds mini's, she keeps her stud away from all the babies until they are all gone to their homes because of aggression.


I was afraid of that. I'm not sure if I'll keep him though. Maybe after they're both gelded I can put them together.


----------



## s.moody (Oct 8, 2019)

She's officially a big girl! 
Had her first hoof trim today and wearing her halter!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 8, 2019)

Shes gorgeous , hope all went well with the farrier !!


----------



## s.moody (Oct 8, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Shes gorgeous , hope all went well with the farrier !!


She put up a little fight but it wasn't bad. Went a lot better than what i was anticipated!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 9, 2019)

She will get better each time , glad it wasnt too bad


----------

